# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Estrelas >  Veio com o coral

## Armando Queirós

Oi!

Hoje ofereceram-me um coral (sarcophyton) mas com o coral veio uma mini estrela do mar branca.

É uma daquelas estrelas que têm as patas muito fininhas, e que eu desconheço o nome.

Para além de não saber o nome também não sei se é preciso alimentá-la ou ter algum cuidado especial (nunca tive uma estrela) e se algum peixe lhe pode fazer mal, já vi o canthigaster papua (se não me engano) a pica-la, mas ela conseguiu esconder-se num buraco de uma rocha.

Agradecia ajuda :SbSourire:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Pela descrição eu diria que é um ofiúro pequeno.
Deixa-o estar que é benéfico para o sistema, quando ao resto não te preocupes que ele alimenta-se sozinho do que tiveres no áqua.

----------


## Armando Queirós

obrigado pela resposta

sabes se o peixe lhe pode fazer algum mal? é que a estrela é tão pequena que ele a consegue comer sem problemas...

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Esse peixinho gosta de morder onde não deve, mas na minha opinião não te deves preocupar. Se for de facto um ofiúro, quando vieres a Lisboa dou-te meia dúzia deles.  :Smile:

----------


## Armando Queirós

Oh! obrigado  :Smile: 

a minha maior preocupação era mesmo se o peixe lhe podia fazer algum mal...

----------

